
The boring technology behind a one-person Internet company (2018) - dilly_li
https://www.listennotes.com/blog/the-boring-technology-behind-a-one-person-23/
======
LiamPa
From a few months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20985875)

------
julianeon
Wow, that's hugely impressive for a 1-man operation. You're like a song that
you hear on the radio with solid guitar, vocals, drums, etc. and it turns out
it's all 1 guy by himself who recorded and mixed those elements together. It
may be possible, but it's definitely not common.

Also, to any VC's reading this, this guy will spend $1 better, leaner and
farther than any team you can name, and he's already demonstrated he has the
chops w/this project.

Finally, thanks for sharing this. This is the kind of quality post that 100%
justifies the time I spend on HN.

~~~
person_of_color
The Tame Impala of the internet?

~~~
rorykoehler
Stevie Wonder is surely more widely recognised?... Or Prince.... Dave Grohl
also did this for the Foo Fighters first record (not sure on the mixing part
though)

~~~
admiral33
Tame Impala is current, all of my friends love his music

~~~
rorykoehler
I like it too. At least 10 years ago it was good but I haven’t listened
recently. Prince and Stevie Wonder are timeless and much larger impact though

------
fxtentacle
This is the most informative article that I read today. No hype, no story,
just a plain list of engineering choices, some explanations, and a very useful
list of tools.

------
abdulwahidgul
This gives the confidence to move forward. You made a break through for me.
The point you made about over engineering. I found out resently that beautify
is in simplicity, and you grow when you have to grow. Not day 1.day 1 is about
day 1. But I was stuck at the over engineering bit, in the name of making
things simple.

Thank you for this great article I will be waiting for your future blog posts.

------
Kwantuum
Who the hell would consider this stack to be boring? There's so many moving
parts for a single person operation, seems pretty insane to me that anyone
would consider this boring.

~~~
411111111111111
It's boring because it's not new.

This is like the default Django stack with some elastic search for search,
which is extremely widespread so not really interesting anymore either.

It's all stuff people developing Django apps have been doing for yearsb
basically.

I'm pretty sure he explicitly said as much in the article as

Not trying to diminish his achievement through. Very few people are fluent
enough in all these technologies to not only have used them, but actually
manage them without help.

------
Roboprog
Thanks to the author of this, even if it was put up a while back.

I loved the detail of the business service tools used.

------
ttty
> On ListenNotes.com, most web pages are half server-side rendered (Django
> template) and half client-side rendered (React). The server-side rendered
> part provides a boilerplate of a web page, and the client-side rendered part
> is basically an interactive web app.

Imagine now every time you change sever side you need to make sure you don't
break client side. These dependencies are a big tech debt.

How come not using docker there is less overhead? Not using docker I need to
worry way much than using it. Like do I need to install anything? Versions
works? How do I reproduce my env if my machine breaks?.... You'd need to write
docs and keep them in sync.

------
klausjensen
A great inspiration for aspiring tech-entrepeneurs, for which the "VC-
hockeystick-picthdeck-series-x"-cirkus sounds like a nightmare.

Easily my favorite post this week.

Thank you very much for sharing this.

------
mongol
This is a very useful service. I often search for podcasts on random topics
that I want to know more about. Imagine if the web was such that you
subscribed to certain pages and only consumed those. Weird.

------
domenicrosati
Why not use more managed services like a managed DB and some PaaS for the
backend services and workers?

I imagine that would be both cheaper and less overhead (in ansible yaml) ect.

~~~
developuh
What managed DB would you suggest? I want to just try them out for learning
purposes.

~~~
dnautics
Probably amazon rds? Which is basically a rebranded postgres.

~~~
Dacod
RDS is so expensive, cries :_(

~~~
hombre_fatal
Postgres RDS on a t2.micro is $15/mo and afaik eligible for free tier.

~~~
mattmanser
Micro on cloud services is basically trash, it has no power at all, you'll
quickly run I to problems even with a handful of customers.

It'll have like 1/100th the power of a $5 p/m VPS.

------
moneywoes
Can you please provide an update if you see this.

